# a few latest pics from my 235ltre



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (2 Aug 2007)

_*My amazing apple snail.. grown 50% bigger in 3 weeks.*_





*Torpedo Barb over Riccia hills*_





*Feeding time at the zoo*_


----------



## Fred Dulley (2 Aug 2007)

Really nice pics


----------



## CJ Castle (2 Aug 2007)

Nice Apple snails...


----------



## ulster exile (2 Aug 2007)

Nice pictures of your snail - but I am so jealous that you have Denison Barbs!  Very nice and their red splash contrasts so well against the greenery


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (2 Aug 2007)

hehe  theyre my favorite fish in the tank are those barbs  i have 2.. they cost a fortune, and are so hard to find around here for some reason. 

Theyre so gentle, yet so active, they never touch a leaf of anything, and will quite happily peck off algae they find. I want more, George says that theres some up near him, so I may get some when Im up there this month, will see how it goes.


----------



## Dave Spencer (2 Aug 2007)

Nice pics Matt,

I love the barbs, but I have just Googled them and they will grow too big for my tanks.

Do your Apple snails leave eggs all over the tank? I have heard that some snails lay eggs that are virtually impossible to remove.

What substrate have you got there? I like the look of the gravel with the sand.

Dave.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (2 Aug 2007)

Its Nerite snails that do that Dave, and yeah, its just a nightmare haha theyre welded into the bogwood, quite literally.  Unfortunately, Nerite eggs need to be laid in brackish water to hatch out.

The apple snails lay their eggs in large batches all bonded together out of the water, whats more, the apple snails eggs will most likely hatch.

Snails really are amazing creatures, not only doing a sterling algae job but providing a very nice focus.

My substrate is plain aquatic compost under sand with some black slate gravel mixed in from years ago.  its nice as the current exposes the slate in places in fuller flow.  The shrimps also feed off some of the algae on the gravel in those places, so its almost like a lure to get the illusive buggers out.


----------

